# The Interceptors -- A Dark Angels Project



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well its time for me to branch away from the Chaos and the Necrons for a little while. Some of the tournaments I play in don't allow you to bring the same codex in back to back years which I really like buuuuut I also kind of hate because that requires me to play other armies .

ANYWAY.... The Legion I have decided upon are "The Interceptors", using the codex Dark Angels.

The theory behind them is that they are great and controlling the air from the ground as well as able to deal with ground troops equally as well.

The list is as follows (not giving points or load-outs):

Belial
3 squads of 5 Terminators
1 squad of 2 Hyperios Air Defence turrets
2 Contemptor Mortis Pattern Dreads
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Enough with the chatter..... Lets get at er!

Belial first:

I had to re-do him because the primer mucked up on the first model... Not impressed.

So after lots of chopping, cleaning, assembly etc. Belial and the 3 other squads (seen in the background) are coming together;





I decided to magnatize all the arms on these guys but have been waiting a week for the magnets from K&J magnetics (best magnet site out there in my personal opinion) so they came in today sooooooo I quickly did Belial's arms to see how it would turn out and I am very pleased!

If anyone is interested in which magnets and the drill bit I chose here are a couple shots:



Now as for painting... Well I have played with a number of colour schemes and am really having a tough time finding something I really like... I did find this scheme and I think I may try and copy certain aspects of it but would really like some input as far as what colours go well together etc from the community here if I could.

some shots:







OOOOOOO and on a side note these came today with the Magnets:


They are staying protected in my sauna lol! k::victory:


Thanks for taking the time to look! I always appreciate criticism/comments. Be critical I don't take it offensively, I only take it as constructive criticism.

Chaosftw


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Looking good, havnt seen a drill bit like that before.

Im personally more of a fan of the bleached bone look, rather than off white. if you know what i mean but each to their own.

also in terms of icons etc i prefer the stone look, just works for some reason, but with red robes. good luck on deciding lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I really like the white that's there. As much as I want to find fault with them I kinda can't... The only thing I would say is that the bone tabards aren't really to my taste. Have you considered using red on them like the cloaks?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> Looking good, havnt seen a drill bit like that before.
> 
> Im personally more of a fan of the bleached bone look, rather than off white. if you know what i mean but each to their own.
> 
> also in terms of icons etc i prefer the stone look, just works for some reason, but with red robes. good luck on deciding lol


The drill bit kit I bought was fairly expensive but long lasting. I have always found that the ones I bought in the past just broke or dulled out way to quick.

As for the color the bleached bone color was what I wanted to stay away from. I looked at green, orange, red, and several other colors as my base color. I still have some time so I will have to figure something out in the next few weeks.

Are there any other colors you think would work?



Jacobite said:


> I really like the white that's there. As much as I want to find fault with them I kinda can't... The only thing I would say is that the bone tabards aren't really to my taste. Have you considered using red on them like the cloaks?


I agree with you on the tabards. I think I may go with a light brown and then towards the bottom it can be a little darker as though its been rubbing against the ground. 


**There will be an update later today** Belial's shield has changed yet again and more magnets have been put into another squad (pics later). I am sort of on hold due to not having enough thunder hammers in the box sets for these models which sucks so I am in the process of finding more :suicide:.

Anyway thanks for the comments!
Chaosftw

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright so I have managed to trade some bits for some thunder hammers so I am able to get one squad more-less completely assembled.















I also finished up my monthly conversion:


I used the torso from the Dark Angels starter box, several pieces from the Dark Angels Terminator box, the shield is from the SM Drop Pod, and I used various bits including the Thunder Hammer from the Grey Knights Terminator Box.

I think it turned out ok. I am really excited to paint up the shield and make the central bulb glow! Unfortunately I have not decided on a colour scheme so that part is on hold.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright Soooo I am kind of stuck. I have no freaking clue what colors I should do these guys. I want something that is a little more original. I am looking for something subtle but I want to put a lot of battle damage into the paint scheme. I really need some help here as painting is not my strong suite. Any tutorials, links, hot to vids, or anything would be really appreciated. I kind of want to go with green as my focal color but I just need some complimentary colors that work well but are not typical to the Dark Angels.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

What about a medium grey primary, then green robes etc? you could then if you wanted to run them as grey knights in games aswell.

Greys not overly hard to get looking good either, some subtle highlights here, some black wash there and presto, good looking grey.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i agree with the use of grey 
i would go with the same off white just a bit more grey than what they did there (a couple shades darker i would think would be perfect)
instead of the red do a dark Xereus Purple and then a super neon grellow for your bright color splash (energy and such)

always wanted to use it on a nid army but never started 40k (more of a fantasy person)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> i agree with the use of grey
> i would go with the same off white just a bit more grey than what they did there (a couple shades darker i would think would be perfect)
> instead of the red do a dark Xereus Purple and then a super neon grellow for your bright color splash (energy and such)
> 
> always wanted to use it on a nid army but never started 40k (more of a fantasy person)


Hmmm what about switching the purple with a dark green?


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

your models mate ^^ would work well for sure... 
if you need other colors for some other pieces purple would be your best, a light blue or maybe an orange would work as well


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a quick update.

I began painting a model to see where the idea in my head was going and this is what came of it. Its not complete mind you but I need to sit back down and look at it again:


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

i like it  but that may be because its somewhat nurgly not a bad thing if thats what youre going for... if not a bit less green coverage (flip it and the tabbard colors?)


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> i like it  but that may be because its somewhat nurgly not a bad thing if thats what youre going for... if not a bit less green coverage (flip it and the tabbard colors?)


Sooo tonight I had planned on painting quite a bit... but instead I stared at the model I had paint on for some time to determine if I was going to invert the color scheme or roll with it. 

I decided to roll with it. after about 20 minutes (no word of a lie) I decided that I liked the green and I personally think it will look much better one I begin adding all the battle damage and what not.

Thanks for the comment thought Bouncing colors off someone else helps!

P.S: I am a Nurgle guy through and through... I love my greens


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

finishing up my warriors currently (will have to do finishing touches and wash tomorrow) decided to take a 5'er cant wait to see more of them brother


----------

